# Effexor tremors



## guitargirl (Aug 31, 2009)

So, I've been on a few medications for anxiety/depression. Currently, I am on Effexor. I have been on the medicine for about 3 months now, and have just started to experience tremors in my hands. Has anyone else experienced tremors? What is your thought, or what do you think about the medication?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I have been on effexor since 2005 I believe. I can't really remember how I felt when I started it other than I was sick to my stomach a lot and I lost my appetite. I also couldn't sleep very well. They say it can take months before you start to feel the true effects of it. I was on 37.5mg dose for over a year and did alright until recently. I started feeling really anxious again so I increased my dose to 75mg. I've been taking it for about two weeks and I have noticed some difference. I can't remember If I ever experienced the tremors though


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yes, I had that experience while taking effexor. I stayed on effexor for a bit over a year, hoping that it would "work." But I just had a lot of side effects, increased anxiety and insomnia and awful withdrawals once I decided to get off of it. It was not a good medication for me at any dose.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

If it is helping you at all with depression/SA, I would stick with it and see if the side effects improve, unless it is really interfering with your life.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, indeed. I'm taking pristiq, which is actually a metabolite ("pre-digested") of effexor. It causes hand tremors, but is helping me a lot, so...


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

guitargirl said:


> So, I've been on a few medications for anxiety/depression. Currently, I am on Effexor. I have been on the medicine for about 3 months now, and have just started to experience tremors in my hands. Has anyone else experienced tremors? What is your thought, or what do you think about the medication?


I've never tried this med but been interested in it because it's apparantly related to Tramadol and similar in effect, except it doesn't act on opioid receptors like Tramadol does. It does have the same norepinephrine action which affects adrenadlin just as Tramadol does which can cause the tremors and shaky hands you describe.. That's kind of a paradox with Tramadol at least, it can help SA in so far as you feel happier and able to communicate easier, but at the same time it can make nerves and physical anxiety symptoms appear worse.

For me, when taking Tramadol I find taking a benzo with it takes most of the nervous adrenalin shaky feeling away, without diminishing the stimulant effect...and the stimulant effect blocks the sedation of the benzo...kind of a neat synergy.. but obviously taking benzos is probably not practical for most people on Effexor, unless its very short-term. Maybe the shaky feeling you're experiencing is a side effect which will go away after a while?


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

guitargirl said:


> So, I've been on a few medications for anxiety/depression. Currently, I am on Effexor. I have been on the medicine for about 3 months now, and have just started to experience tremors in my hands. Has anyone else experienced tremors? What is your thought, or what do you think about the medication?


I had no tremors but I believe it caused me rapid cycling instead.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Effexor can be rewarding if you can manage to stick with it I've never had any tremors or any serious side effects in over 18 months of taking it. obviously it effects people in different way and for me I only get small sides such as sweating and slower digestion which is a small price to pay.


----------

